# new puppy with adult V... issues?



## Mattsavage (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi, 

So I'm on my 3rd Vizsla, but this will be the first time I'm bringing home a pup to live with an adult. Cedar is a 3yo female, we're picking up an 8wo girl tomorrow (name tbd). They will have the same mother and stud...

I'm not sure what to expect, though. Cedar is extremely social and outgoing. Loves all humans, tries to get everydog she meets to play. But, in the home she's a little different, even with dogs that are her best friend outside. A little protective, a little jealous, a little standoffish. Not aggressive, but just gives the side-eye to anydog that gets too close to her bed or toy, doesn't engage the same way as at the park or daycare... Cedar is spayed and we'll do the same at about 9-12mos for this girl too.

I'm kind of curious as to how she'll respond to a puppy. We're bringing her with us to the breeder, a 6 hour drive. So, she'll get to see her mom for the first time in almost 3 years (that will be interesting), get to meet the new pup, as well as the others. Then we'll have a 6 hour drive home. New pup will stay in a crate, cedar rides loose in the back (best roadtrip companion ever, so chill).

I guess i just don't know what to expect with an adult dog and a new pup for the first few weeks... What have others experiences been? Good, bad? BFF's instantly?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Adult may be standoffish at first... may hide, and be really upset... but she will get over it quickly, and the will be best buddies!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We had great experience with 2.5 years old male (Bende) taking new puppy boy (Miksa). We handled the situation with lots of caution to ensure minimum level of stress and followed a slow introduction pattern. Bende`s only issue was in the first couple of days that he was not allowed to play with the newcomer as much as he wanted. 
Nevertheless still working with both of them separately every day as well. They both seem to enjoy that too and allows them to be less or not jealous when both are out with me. The puppy is the one who recently started to whimper when i give attention to the Bende, the other way round Bende is very tolerant.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes its love at first sight.
Other times they have to warm up to the pup, and realise its not leaving.
Either way I monitor all interaction, and limit their time together.
Its easy when the puppy first comes home. Puppies play hard, then sleep for a couple of hours.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

We recently brought home a puppy and our five year old is not impressed. Its been about 5 weeks and the older dog gets really stressed when the little one whines (which is a lot as we are crate training). We have ended up giving the older one CBD oil (about a half dose) which takes the edge off the anxiety that she gets around the little one. They play loads but the older one loves to relax and the little one must be kept away from her or they end up upsetting each other.


----------



## Lriva (Jan 19, 2019)

*New puppy with 7 month old V*

Similar situation for us. We bring our new male V home in a month and our female V will be about 6 months old. We have been told it is a good idea to have them close in age. Any eedback and pointers are appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lriva said:


> Similar situation for us. We bring our new male V home in a month and our female V will be about 6 months old. We have been told it is a good idea to have them close in age. Any feedback and pointers are appreciated.


While they will have tons of fun together, as both are young. You will have your job cut out for you, training two puppies. 
Its easier if the first dog already has basic obedience.


----------



## Lriva (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks. We started that at the beginning of the year. Of course our girl I still great at home, but too excited in class. But we expected that.


----------

